# Im watching born of osiris, veil of maya and the faceless, right NOAAAAWWWW!



## Fionn (May 15, 2011)

And its sick!


----------



## avenger (May 20, 2011)

and you are on your phone, whaaa?


----------



## Fionn (May 22, 2011)

I posted it in between sets lol!


----------



## Goatchrist (May 22, 2011)

Same for me on Tuesday! WAaaaaaah!


----------



## Fionn (May 22, 2011)

Next week? Or last?


----------



## Goatchrist (May 25, 2011)

Yesterday.
What a great combo, just blew my mind!
Gorod's and BoO's sound wasn't that good, but that doesn't matter because I went there to see the other 2 bands.

Also had a chat with Michael Keene and he gave me his plec. 
Nice guy. 

I'm also very happy with the new singer of the Faceless, done a great job.


----------

